# الستات دول نعمة



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

*
واحد كان مسرع على الطريق ومعاه وحده فجأه شاف في المرايه شرطي قاعد
بيشاورله فوقف الرجل سيارته و راحله الشرطى
فسأله الرجل: ايه فى ايه؟؟؟

الشرطي: انت كنت مسرع فوق الـ180 كيلو في الساعة و الطريق ده سرعته
القصوى 60 كيلو في الساعة عشان كده أنا هديلك مخالفه
>>الرجل: لامعليش أنا كنت سايق على حوالى 65 أو 70 لكن مش 180 أبداااا
!!!

زوجته: ايه اللى انت بتقوله ده؟! ده انت كنت بتبقى سايق على الأقل 160
...... قام أعطى الزوج زوجته نظره
حقد

الشرطي: و تحب بقى كمان اديلك مخالفه عشان المصباح الخلفي مكسور ؟؟

الرجل: مكسور؟؟ أنا مكنتش أعرف انه مكسور !!!

الزوجه: يا سلام انت كنت عارف عن اللمبه انها
مكسوره من كم اسبوع يا
>>راجل انت !!

واعطاها الزوج نظرة حقد ثانيه ......
الشرطي: و تحب اديك كمان مخالفه عن عدم ربط حزام الامان ؟؟

الرجل: ايه أنا فكيته لما وقفت العربيه وجيت عندنا

الزوجه: لالالا انت عمرك ما ربطت حزام الامان عشان بتقولى انو بيخليك
حران .. مش عارفه حران ايه ياختى فى شهر 12!!

التفت الزوج على زوجته وصرخ عليها:انتي ما تعرفيش تسكتي
ابداا؟؟؟ ......


سأل الشرطي الزوجه: لو سمحتي هو كده على طول بيزعقلك و بيصرخ فيكى؟؟


الزوجه: لا ده لما يكون سكران بس...


قال الشرطي: سكران


الرجل:لالالا
متصدقهاش


الزوجه: سيبك منه ده بايت فى العربيه من يوم ما سرقناها


قال الشرطي: يعني العربيه كمان مسروقه


الرجل: لا لا لا سيبك منها دى على طول كده بتحب الهزار


ويلتفت لها و يقولها : متخلينيش أطلقك حالا !!


قال الشرطي: هو كده دايما بيهددك بالطلاق !!؟؟



قالت السيدة: مش لما الأول يتجوزنى وبعدين يتكلم على الطلاق


*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه

الستات دول ما يتكلموش خالص هههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههه

الستات دول ما يتكلموش خالص هههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


منتكلمش ونسيبكوا كده تتهنوا بحياتكوا عادى من غير صداع

مستحيل

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على المرور الجميل مارسلينو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههه 
دول عمرهم كده اصحاب فضل علينا 
شكرا ليكى يا تسونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
واحنا هنسبكم فى حالكم كدة لازم نكد 
هههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك تاسونى


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاحلوة تاسونى*


----------



## ناتو (3 فبراير 2010)

:crazy_pilكلش   حلوة  ومضحكة  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:crazy_pil


----------



## coptic hero (3 فبراير 2010)

أوكر أوكر أوكر أسل أسل أسل هههههههههههههههه بجد خفه دمك تجنن مسكين هاتجيب له اعدام لو مشى معاها اسبوع هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
ياعينى علينا غلابة احنا
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليهاله ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا تاسونى كوينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههه
دول عمرهم كده اصحاب فضل علينا
شكرا ليكى يا تسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد يا كوكو ده شئ معروف

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الرد الجميل*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا تسوني ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه

تمام يا تاسوني

مشكووووووووووووورة*


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههه

ربنا ع المفترى ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههه
واحنا هنسبكم فى حالكم كدة لازم نكد
هههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك تاسونى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قوليلهم

الراجل ده صعبان عليا

اصلى بشوف فيه صورة زوجى المستقبلى
هيعااااااااااانى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاحلوة تاسونى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يوحنا على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			كلش حلوة ومضحكة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ناتو على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			أوكر أوكر أوكر أسل أسل أسل هههههههههههههههه بجد خفه دمك تجنن مسكين هاتجيب له اعدام لو مشى معاها اسبوع هههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بس تلحق فى الاسبوع ده تتجوزه

عشان تورثه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كوبتك على الرد الحلو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههه
ياعينى علينا غلابة احنا
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرجالة دى ظالمة واحنا غالبنين

بس متفقدوش الامل احنا وراهم هما عايزين كورس عكننة

زى كورس الانتبيوتك كده عشان يجيب مفعول*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليهاله ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا تاسونى كوينا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا كوكى على الرد الجميل

يا جماعة دى دعوة ان احنا نتأخد الخطوة دى ونقلدها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا تسوني ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا مرمر على الرد الحلو ده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههه

تمام يا تاسوني

مشكووووووووووووورة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دى المواصفات اللى بيتمناها اى راجل فى شريكة حياته

عشان الحياة تبقى ليها طعم متبقاش مملة

مرة يدخل السجن مرة يدخل مستشفى المجانين كده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههه

ربنا ع المفترى ..

أشكرك جداً ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب
شكرا مينا على الرد الجميل*​


----------



## نفرتاري (8 فبراير 2010)

*الستات مبيعرفوش يكدبوا ابدا
صورحا
لكن الرجالة كدبين ومكارين
وحشين انتوا
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *الستات مبيعرفوش يكدبوا ابدا
> صورحا
> لكن الرجالة كدبين ومكارين
> وحشين انتوا
> ...


 
طبعا طبعا يا نفرتارى

احنا ملايكة مش زيهم وحشين

هههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*ملهمش امان خالص الستات
مش يستروا في اي حاجه
تسلم ايديكي يا كوينا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> ملهمش امان خالص الستات
> مش يستروا في اي حاجه
> تسلم ايديكي يا كوينا


 
امال مين اللى هيوديكوا فى داهية

احنا اولى من الغريب هههههههه
​شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا قمر
> *




شكرا ليكى روكا لردك الجميل​


----------

